
Carla – a fully-featured audio plugin host - milkmiruku
https://github.com/falkTX/Carla
======
milkmiruku
While the Github text is clearer, there are videos on the official page:
[https://kx.studio/Applications:Carla](https://kx.studio/Applications:Carla)

